

Ask HN: What are some of the key metrics to track after launch? - youngdev

We just launched www.jackpotbuddy.com this past Sunday. Just curious what are some of the key metrics others track. So far we are tracking:<p>1. Visits 2. Bounce Rate 3 Avg. time on site 4. Avg Page view per visit 5. Demographics<p>Anything else we should consider?
======
shadowz
First off, congratulations on the launch!

Check out Mike McDerment's talk on metrics: <http://vimeo.com/10733370>

Shortly after launch of our own app, we created a marketing table in our
database. One metric we implemented immediately is to find out where users are
coming from. Later on, as an example, you can join that with your user table
and know where the paid users initially came from.

We also tracked how many times user logs in per day. From that, we started
tracking many of the actions within our app. Now, using another table, we log
almost all of the user's actions to get a better idea of how the user is
flowing through the application. At the end of the day, track what you think
will be useful to you and don't be afraid to track more than necessary.

~~~
youngdev
Thanks. We are already tracking user country. I like the idea of tracking
users action. We will look into implementing some audit trails.

------
fezzl
Traffic, conversion, revenue, margins.

